# Bed destroying



## Ikey (Jan 3, 2022)

We are recent happy owners of a 7yo ex breeding golden retriever . 
We have given her 2 beds but she’s ripping them apart .
Can anyone advise what we should do please?
We’ve given her an above ground bed too but she doesn’t like it 
Thanks


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Bumping up


----------



## Ikey (Jan 3, 2022)

Coastal Pup said:


> Bumping up


Sorry I don't understand your reply


----------



## kikis_retrieving_service (Mar 29, 2021)

We have a puppy so may not be super comparable to your older dog, but ours does this everytime she gets a new bed. It's like she has to make it hers and then she settles and never tries again...having said that, I don't want her detroying her bed either, so we don't tolerate it. Whenever she gets a new bed, including her very first one, we only put it down for her to use when she could be supervised. Everytime she'd try to dig it or chew it we'd give her a firm "uh-uh" or whatever you use for no. Eventually she got the message. With her first bed it took ages (maybe a full week), but with subsequent beds, it's been a much faster process. Good luck!


----------



## Ikey (Jan 3, 2022)

Many thanks - that is useful and we'll try it


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ikey said:


> Sorry I don't understand your reply




Coastal Pup was bringing your post back up in the day's discussion.


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

You can try an Orvis ToughChew bed, which according to Orvis: "If your dog chews through this cover, we will refund your money." 

Full disclosure - mine DID chew through in a late puppyhood phase (although it took him a while) and they DID send another one (which has lasted with some minor blemishes). He seems to have outgrown the worst of the chewing phase now.  Well worth it - this bed is MUCH tougher than anything else we purchased.


----------



## Ikey (Jan 3, 2022)

Many thanks for your reply
Much appreciated


----------



## Ikey (Jan 3, 2022)

Ikey said:


> Many thanks for your reply
> Much appreciated


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Silly question perhaps, but does he NEED a bed? Is he just as happy on the couch or bed or just on the floors? If he is just destroying them, it may not be worth continuing to shell out for them if he has other places to sleep.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We've bought 3 dog beds over the years and none of ours ever had any interest in sleeping on them at all. The mattress we bought for Murphy to go in his crate is too hot for him to sleep on so it's stuck under the bed in our room. He likes to pull it out and chew on it when he goes up there so basically it's a lay on chew toy, not a functional sleeping device. They seem to be fine on the floor. The only bed they've ever been interested in is the Simmons Beautyrest queen size......


----------



## Ikey (Jan 3, 2022)

Sweet Girl said:


> Silly question perhaps, but does he NEED a bed? Is he just as happy on the couch or bed or just on the floors? If he is just destroying them, it may not be worth continuing to shell out for them if he has other places to sleep.


Many thanks for your reply
Much appreciated


----------



## Ikey (Jan 3, 2022)

FurdogDad said:


> We've bought 3 dog beds over the years and none of ours ever had any interest in sleeping on them at all. The mattress we bought for Murphy to go in his crate is too hot for him to sleep on so it's stuck under the bed in our room. He likes to pull it out and chew on it when he goes up there so basically it's a lay on chew toy, not a functional sleeping device. They seem to be fine on the floor. The only bed they've ever been interested in is the Simmons Beautyrest queen size......
> View attachment 888246


Many thanks for your reply
Much appreciated 
Love his current bed


----------

